# Purina Second Nature Dog Litter



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Have any of you ever used Purina Second Nature Dog Litter to train your baby to a litter box? I really like the plastic tray, but I was shocked that the litter is so big. Right now we're just using pads in the box and Madison is doing really well with that. I put a little of the litter in the box and she just wanted to chew on it.

I'd appreciate anyone sharing their experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When my Archie was a puppy, I bought the doggie litter box and some "litter". 
After he ate the first piece - that was the end of the litter. That can't be any good for them!!!

So we have only used the pee pee pads exclusively. I had a friend build me boxes that fit the pads perfectly. The boxes are about 4 or 5 inches tall - then I'm sure that all four feet are in the box!!! :thumbsup: ....very important.

Good luck.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. I bought the litter because I read that puppies will sometimes eat kitty litter (we use the crystal litter for our cats) - well, I guess puppies will eat anything! 

That's a great idea about having boxes built. Are they totally made of wood (including the bottom)?


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> When my Archie was a puppy, I bought the doggie litter box and some "litter".
> After he ate the first piece - that was the end of the litter. That can't be any good for them!!!
> 
> So we have only used the pee pee pads exclusively. I had a friend build me boxes that fit the pads perfectly. The boxes are about 4 or 5 inches tall - then I'm sure that all four feet are in the box!!! :thumbsup: ....very important.
> ...


What a great idea- very clever. I considered the dog litter before I had any dogs but I did read the same- pups like to munch on it- so I decided against it.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I use this littler, both Flossy and Lewis are litter trained. I followed the instuctions on the web site. I like the litter, it does not smell at all. Yes, they did try it out for taste  I did try the pads, and what a disaster!! Shred city!!!! I am pleased with the litter, and I did get the pans that are made by Purina, it has an opening in the front, unlike kitty litter pans. I do have a plastic pad under the box(s) cause Lewis just can't seem to aim too good  I have 3 pans in the house, and my house does not smell at all like doggie. Good luck to you!!!

http://www.doglitter.com/Getpage.aspx?D=12...0&T=4206403


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't like the litter. The dogs just wanted to play with it. I did like the box for pee-pads, however. It was nice...


----------



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

I used the dog litter but all they did was eat it, so I took a pee pee pad and put it in the litter box. I never had any luck with it and it made such a mess. Eventually we got rid of the litter boxes and just was the pee pee pads.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Our yorkie was actually litter trained when he was a puppy. For some reason the litter grossed me out after a while so I stupidly got rid of the litter box and tried to train him to a pee pad instead. Ever since that he will go whereever he wants even though he knows exactly where to go, and this is almost 5 years later!! He never tried to eat the litter, and I almost wish we had kept with it, but I really didn't like the way it looked. With dogs, you can't hide the litter box somewhere in a bathroom where they have to go find it like for a cat. At least for my <strike>brat</strike>s they have to have a pad in sight or see the door to the back yard or they will go whereever. Or maybe that's called a trained mommy... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

:wub: I just brought my baby home a week ago and he is now 14 wks. The breeder litter trained him, and it is absolutely the most wonderful thing ever. We actually use Feline Pine litter and the old traditional cat litter box. He uses it loyally and has never once gone anywhere in my house. I have had pups in the past (not maltese) and trying to crate train and gate them in a area in the house is just heck and takes all the fun out of having a puppy. I love my baby and love the stress free life of him being litter trained. Thank God the breeder trained him. Love it!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

We tried this litter, and it didn't work. Maybe the pups were too old, or we didn't know how to convince them the litter wasn't a toy to chew up?!? Oh, well.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

I just line the tray with newspaper. The litter is way too expensive as far as I am concerned. You cn also train them to use scoop kitty litter or the clay kind.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I truly appreciate all your input! Madison is doing pretty well with training. I'm still using the pads in the boxes but plan to start with some kind of litter this weekend. I'm thinking of trying the Feline Pine. I just have to figure out how to keep the cats out of Madison's box!

Those of you who already have litter-box trained babies: Do you still take them outside occasionally, too?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I just line the tray with newspaper. The litter is way too expensive as far as I am concerned. You cn also train them to use scoop kitty litter or the clay kind.[/B]


Your cats won't use the box, mine don't. The scent of the dogs fecies is enough to keep them clear. Plus, my cat doesn't like the Feline Pine litter. My cat uses a more traditional clummping litter. Regarding going outside. I walk Clifford regularly, and when we get home he hops into his box and does his business. He has never been trained to go outside and go potty, so he doesn't. If you want him or her to use the litter then I would suggest not confusing him or her iwth the outside, but to train them to use litter box. When they get older and more mature try the outside if you wish. Once, you see how wonderful litter trained puppies are you'll never use the outside. My husband thought it was funny when I brought Clifford in last night from his walk and he went straight to his litter box instead of going outside.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I truly appreciate all your input! Madison is doing pretty well with training. I'm still using the pads in the boxes but plan to start with some kind of litter this weekend. I'm thinking of trying the Feline Pine. I just have to figure out how to keep the cats out of Madison's box!
> 
> Those of you who already have litter-box trained babies: Do you still take them outside occasionally, too?[/B]


Also, you shouldn't use the regular cat litter because they may eat that and get sick. Feline Pine won't make them sick or harm them in anyway. It isn't that expensive if you buy the 40pound bag. There are generic versions of Feline Pine at Petsmart, ask someone there to show you..........Good Luck


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When we first brought Sassy home she was trained to go on newspaper, so I immediately put the newspaper in a litter box. Over the course of a couple of weeks I thought I would try litter. So I put some in her box and covered it with the newspaper. Trying to transition her with the smells, litter in lieu of newspaper. Well for the first day of so she would go into her box and want to bring a piece of that large litter out to play with it. That was it for me. I immediately threw the litter out and went to potty pads. Never another problem. If I am not mistaken the doggie litter is made from recycled newspaper and I would not want my baby digesting that along with the chemicals. Also, I have heard that when it gets wet it swells.....and feels like a wet newspaper...yuk! Sassy is so picky she will not use a dirty pad so litter would have been a nightmare. I love potty pads. Whenever I see a soiled potty pad in her box I immediately exchange it for a fresh pad and we are good to go. 2Maltmom, Pat is correct....chose a box large enough so that as your baby grows he/she will still have enough room to comfortably get all 4 feet inside. That too is why I went with a potty box with the pad inside instead of just a pad on the floor. The box defines the potty area. Otherwise when babies are learning to use pads there can be an accident or two. They seem to think that if their front feet are on the pad then they are on the pad. :shocked: So the box defines the potty area. If the baby is inside the box there are no mistakes. :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm very excited to report that over the past 24 hours Madison has pooped in the litter box three times - only one of those times did I have to direct her towards the box. The other two times, I noticed she had left the room and found her in the litter box....two rooms away!

I haven't put litter in the box yet and may just stay with the pads since we're experiencing some success.

I am such a proud mommy! :aktion033:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I'm very excited to report that over the past 24 hours Madison has pooped in the litter box three times - only one of those times did I have to direct her towards the box. The other two times, I noticed she had left the room and found her in the litter box....two rooms away!
> 
> I haven't put litter in the box yet and may just stay with the pads since we're experiencing some success.
> 
> I am such a proud mommy! :aktion033:[/B]


Thats Great! If u do want to try litter, try just putting one cup in the box with the pads and slowly keep adding more until she is using just litter. Not sure if she is picky but its worth a shot. Litter is way cheaper then pads too!


----------

